# Looking for French Lops



## BunnyBabe330 (Aug 25, 2013)

My fiancé and I are looking to adopt one or two young French Lop rabbits. We have both had previous experience with rabbits (Lops and Lionheads) and already have a hutch, food, hay, and toys ready. We are willing to pay a reasonable adoption fee and will take a bonded pair. We are also willing to travel to pick up the newest addition(s) to our family (we live in connecticut). 

If anyone has or will have anything available please let us know!

Thank you!

:anotherbun


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2013)

Your location would be a big help to everyone.


----------



## emeralddawn (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi!

So I just got my bunny and I'm pretty sure he's a french lop. He is very sweet but I'm a full time student and double major, and I feel guilty that I can't give him the time he deserves. Feel free to ask for more details


----------



## Azerane (Aug 29, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Your location would be a big help to everyone.



It's in the original post, Connecticut.


----------



## BunnyBabe330 (Aug 29, 2013)

We live in Connecticut as I stated above. 

Emeralddawn, where are you located?


----------



## goofy98 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi I raise French lops but I live in Oregon :/


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Would you consider going to a breeder? If so you can go to your states club and find breeder that are close to you that raise french lops, you most likely will be able to get pets and you can choose from young or old and different varieties. If you don't want to go to a breeder look for any local humane societies get in touch with them and ask if they have any big lops available or if they know a shelter that takes in rabbits. I know someone came to me looking for a pair of lionhead pets and She ended up getting two holland lop brothers (dont worry she neutered them) and she bonded them. My only concern was when one of the brothers passes the other one will be heartbroken, but she has at least 6 years before she has to start worrying about that.


----------

